# Furniture in Guadalajara???



## mminnes (Mar 4, 2009)

we just rented a house in Guad. and need to furnish it with everything (beds, couches, iron/ironing board, plates, sheets, etc.... Besides purchasing all of these items from stores - are there any places i should look to find expats who are leaving the city and need to sell their stuff??

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'm not familiar with such places in Guadalajara, but there are such 'bazars' in Chapala and in Ajijic which might be worth a visit. Look on Calle Morelos, near the American Legion in Chapala and on Calle 16 de septiembre and uphill on the street in front of the church in Ajijic. Those three are very popular. There are a few smaller ones on the highway between Chapala and Ajijic.
For new furniture, there seems to be a concentration of better furniture stores on Lopez Mateo in Guadalajara. Good prices may be had on appliances at Chedraui on Av. Vallarta, I noticed last week; very competitive.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

simply go to TONALA.... you will find everything there and specialty items also..... its 5 minutes from the bus depot closest to the airport.. 

you take the exit and tonala begins at the first light.... 

they are closed on mondays... and open every day...

take a note pad and ask for prices and write them down..... store owners will see your shopping around and may give you a better price so that you purchase from them...

high end furniture places do accept credit cards...


----------

